
Machine Learning for Managers [video] - seycombi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsizZGqDszc
======
Lind5
Here's some good overview type articles on ML:
[https://semiengineering.com/the-great-machine-learning-
race/](https://semiengineering.com/the-great-machine-learning-race/)
[https://semiengineering.com/machine-learnings-popularity-
gro...](https://semiengineering.com/machine-learnings-popularity-grows/)

------
nobrains
Do you have a better quality recording, or a link to the presentation? If the
presentation is very useful, could you perhaps record an audio over with the
presentation and put it online?﻿

------
capkutay
I feel like a google search of each topic would be more efficient. Listening
to a 35 minute presentation with bad audio/video quality is a slow way to
learn this type of stuff...

------
corpMaverick
Saving the video link to watch later.

I would like to see a compilation of ML applications that can be used in
traditional companies. (e.g. retail, manufacturing, distribution, etc)

------
lokimedes
I like the idea of the talk, but the quality of the video makes it a bit
useless. Does anybody know a similar scoped presentstion?

~~~
zghst
Google has a lot of great generalist content on ML:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKW8Ndu7Mjw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKW8Ndu7Mjw)

------
lucasverra
audio is not good at the beginning and at the middle. Not usable imo.

